# Taijiquan listed as UNESCO Intangible Cultural Heritage



## Yeung (Dec 28, 2020)

Taijiquan listed as UNESCO Intangible Cultural Heritage
Source: Xinhua| 2020-12-17 21:30:46|Editor:

http://www.xinhuanet.com/english/2020-1 ... 598122.htm


----------

